# Game Thread: Bobcats/Grizzlies 3/26/06



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

..........








19-51, Fifth, Southeast......40-29, Third, Southwest

Sunday, March 26th, 3:00 Eastern in Memphis. _Televised on League Pass and FSN. Radio
WRBO-103.5 FM for Memphis listeners._

*Lay a UCash bet over on vBookie! Makes the game more fun!*
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=253906

*Probable Starters*





































*Primo Brezec*.........*Jumaine Jones*..........*Gerald Wallace*..........*Matt Carroll*..........*Brevin Knight*

Coach:








...........*Bernie Bickerstaff*

_vs._ the Memphis Grizzlies





































Lorenzen Wright..........Pau Gasol...............Shane Battier............Eddie Jones...........Chucky Atkins

Coach:








.............Mike Fratello
________________________________________________
The Grizzlies are a decent team. Not a good one, and certainly not great--but they're decent. If the Bobcats can steal and run--and make some of the threes they're trying with increasing frequency--this game is winnable.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Grizzlies win 102-95. Tip was delayed due to a small fire.

Inside The Box Score:
Gerald Wallace - 25 Points/7 Boards/2 Steals/4 Blocks on 6-11 FG
Brevin Knight - 17 Points/16 Dimes/3 Boards/4 Steals on 5-10 FG
Primoz Brezec - 13 Points/8 Boards
Kareem Rush - 21 Points/5 Boards/1 Dime/2 Steals/2 Blocks on 8-15 FG off the bench


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I didn't get a chance to see the game; family obligations can be so tiresome. What was the fire?

Laurie


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

endora60 said:


> I didn't get a chance to see the game; family obligations can be so tiresome. What was the fire?
> 
> Laurie


 I think it was just a little fire in an elevator shaft, nothing big.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I saw the end of this one after the NCAA tournament games.I wondered why Raymond didn't seem to be in the game(he was sat out to rest an existing abdominal injury).Brevin had a monster night evidently.It was tied with about 1:40 left I think and then the Bobcats couldn't make a play down the stretch.Same as always with them.They play a close game and lose at the end.

Charlotte.com says Raymond's original injury was a result of that drunk driver insident during the All Star break.That seems weird since he's been playing his best ball of the season in the period since then.It seems likely that whatever injury he suffered is of the sort that can be aggravated in the course of playing.At least otherwise it seems that they would have rested him before now.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Diable said:


> Charlotte.com says Raymond's original injury was a result of that drunk driver insident during the All Star break.That seems weird since he's been playing his best ball of the season in the period since then.It seems likely that whatever injury he suffered is of the sort that can be aggravated in the course of playing.At least otherwise it seems that they would have rested him before now.


That's worrisome. Is he always going to suffer recurring effects of that accident, then? That would make him unreliable (through no fault of his own) and make his trade value less. Charlotte does _not _ need to hear that.

Laurie


----------

